# Toro Snowblower leaking gas!



## buriboi (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello all, 

I have a Toro 221QE snowblower with a Briggs & Stratton Model 084100 engine.

I noticed a pool of gasoline underneath it today,and closer inspection revealed it was leaking from the choke area.

After removing the cover, I could see that gas had accumulated in the catch basin (?) under the choke control lever. So if I tilt the blower at all, the gas pours out from underneath the plastic cover. I've attached two photos that show a close zoom of what I'm refering to.

As I'm a mechanical doofus, I have no idea if this is the sign that my 5 year old snowblower is ready to die, or if it's worth getting repaired. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor is flooding gas. There is a float in the carburetor that attaches to a needle valve that is supposed to close the inlet and stop the fuel from flowing once the float bowl is filled with fuel. 

A bad needle, or a bad float can allow fuel to continue to flow from the fuel tank after the carburetor has filled up. It's an indication that the carburetor needs service, and in most cases is worth the repair, rather then replacing the entire unit.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What 30yr said, and I'll add that you can look up unit parts at these sites:
https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro
http://bsintek.basco.com/eParts/def...h&region=North America&provider=nocart_psw510
Toro will sell you parts online, and you can source from a local dealer.
I'll also add if you bring just the carb. in with unit/engine numbers, most dealers will gladly rebuild the carb. for you, and can "pressure" test it when done. We do this regularly. AND do always inspect/replace fuel lines/filters - you'll often find green gum in fuel lines when allowed to dry out, an indication they should be replaced even if not dry-rotted.


----------



## aarothepharo (Feb 8, 2016)

Even the smallest hole in the PVC floats can cause a disaster.


----------



## buriboi (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks guys - it looks like the float was in fact damaged. I'll order a new float and gasket and hope it remedies the problem. 

Appreciate the help!


----------

